

Windows is a Burning Platform - MattRogish
http://mattrogish.com/blog/2012/12/08/windows-is-a-burning-platform/

======
Pr0
First screenshot shows an application on what, Windows 2000? Rofl, nice try.

~~~
MattRogish
QuickBooks hasn't changed much, but updated with a more recent version. Still
looks terrible.

------
mooism2
Screenshots aren't just of different apps, but of different kinds of apps.
Showing me screenshots of a Twitter client and an accounting package is not
going to convince me that the accounting package is running on the platform
with inferior design values. Show me screenshots of Twitter clients from the
two platforms. Or of accounting packages from the two platforms.

~~~
MattRogish
That's a good point that I considered; ultimately it's a tough comparison
because I need to compare "popular" apps. A Windows twitter client that is
super well designed but only has 2 users isn't a representative app (e.g. it's
not reaching enough people to positively affect the Windows brand).
QuickBooks, with 5+ million Windows installs is a super well-known app. The
other accounting packages on Mac OSX are much less used.

However, you could use Xero, Harvest, or Freshbooks as examples of alternate
accounting packages, and in my opinion all of them are better designed than
QB.

~~~
mooism2
Are there really no popular Windows Twitter clients?

